# Self Management in a Concert Career;American Music CD



## avguste (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello everyone

My name is Avguste Antonov and I am a concert pianist based in Texas, USA
Although not a very active member, I enjoy MusicForte and I am happy to be a member.

I am opening this thread to respectfully inform you about two of my most recent products:

Product 1

CD "American Music" released officially this past october, the CD contains compositions of American composers, which I recorded live on April 2009 and September 2009. The CD contains

American Nocturne----Dana Suesse;
Le Mystere D'Attraction(3 movements)----Raina Murnak;
Ballade-----Matthew Lewis;
Fantasy-Suite-----Matthew Lewis

The CD can be purchased at the following locations

http://www.lulu.com/product/cd/american ... -1/6160130
http://avgusteantonov.com/products.html

Product 2

E-book "Self Management in a Concert Career", published January 2nd 2010. In this e-book, I share my knowledge about what needs to self manage a concert career and how one can self manage a concert career.
The e-book is available for purchase at

http://www.lulu.com/content/e-book/self ... er/8158161

I would like to invite you to check out the above products and consider making 1 or more purchases.

Thank you for your time

Avguste Antonov
Concert Pianist
http://avgusteantonov.com


----------

